# الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد

سبق و ان اعلنا مسبقا عن مسابقة مسابقة اشعار في القديسين  و التي انتهت فترتها نهاية الشهر الماضي (الشهر الثامن) 
المسابقة لم تشهد متسابقين كثيرين, لذلك كان من السهل جدا تعيين الفائزين و هم 


*Moony34*
*monlove*
و الجوائز هي لون مميز لأسم العضوية في المنتدى مع اعطاء لقب شاعر موهوب لمدة شهرين

ليتفضل كل من الأحبة *Moony34 و monlove *بتحديد اللون المميز برسالة خاصة, ليتم بعدها التنفيذ

الرب يباركم و ينمي موهبتكم لمجد اسمه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## monlove (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*



My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> 
> سبق و ان اعلنا مسبقا عن مسابقة مسابقة اشعار في القديسين  و التي انتهت فترتها نهاية الشهر الماضي (الشهر الثامن)
> المسابقة لم تشهد متسابقين كثيرين, لذلك كان من السهل جدا تعيين الفائزين و هم
> ...



شكرا ليك يا روك انت وكوبتك 
علي مجهوداتك وعلي تعبك 
وعلي كل اللي كان لية دور في انجاح المسابقة 

وسلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*

الف مبروك ل Moony34 و monlove 

وكان نفسي اشارك معاكم في المسابقة بس للاسف ظروفي مش سمحت اطلاقااااا

ربنا يبارككم بالاسم


----------



## monlove (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*



Coptic Man قال:


> الف مبروك ل Moony34 و monlove
> 
> وكان نفسي اشارك معاكم في المسابقة بس للاسف ظروفي مش سمحت اطلاقااااا
> 
> ربنا يبارككم بالاسم



شكرا ليك كوبتك مان
وكفاية كلامك الجميل اللي موجود معانا فعلا 
وربنا يوفقك 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## meraaa (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*

* الف مليووووووون مبروووووووك لمونى34 ولمون لاف 
وبجد تستاهلوها ربنا يباركم يااااااارب وينمى من موهبتكم كمان وكمان*​


----------



## Moony34 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*

شكرا ليك يا زعيم وشكرا لمشاركات الإخوة كلهم....


----------



## twety (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*

الف مليون وخمسين مبرووووووووووووووك

مبروك لمونى34 ومون لاف

وربنا يبارك خدمتكوا وينمى مواهبكم

يبارك ويثمر فى خدمه روك وكوبتك

ربنا يعوضكوا  

والف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*

مبروك للفائزين المبدعين .
من تألق لتألق أكبر بنعمة الرب .


----------



## monlove (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*

بشكركم علي محبتكم الغالية دي 
وصدقوني انا معملتش حاجة تستاهل الشكر دة كلة 
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## فالح العراقي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*

سلام ونعمه ومبروك الفو ز مبروك الف مبروك ونت اتمنى ان اشارك معكم ولكن الضرف التي مريت بها لم تسمحلي وارجو المعذرة لاني غبت عن المنتدى غياب طويل بسبب الظروف التي مريت بها وانتم تعلمون اني اعيش ظرف قاسيه لاني اعدلت الى الديانه المسيحيه واني اواجه القساوة من المسلمين في العراق واطلب دعواتكم وصلواتكم وشكرا ...


----------



## نوار بهنام اسحق (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*



فالح العراقي قال:


> سلام ونعمه ومبروك الفو ز مبروك الف مبروك ونت اتمنى ان اشارك معكم ولكن الضرف التي مريت بها لم تسمحلي وارجو المعذرة لاني غبت عن المنتدى غياب طويل بسبب الظروف التي مريت بها وانتم تعلمون اني اعيش ظرف قاسيه لاني اعدلت الى الديانه المسيحيه واني اواجه القساوة  في العراق واطلب دعواتكم وصلواتكم وشكرا ...



اخوكم المخلص 
نوار بهنام


----------



## ارووجة (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
تستاهلوووو
ربنا يبارككم يااارب

:yahoo:​


----------



## Tabitha (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*

الف مبروووك اخواتي 

*Moony34 
monlove *



بجد انتوا الاتنين موهبتكم جميلة وجميل جدا اننا نستغل موهبتنا لمجد اسم الهنا
حتى لو المسابقة خلصت ياريت تستمروا بالعمل ده انكم تكتبوا تماجيد للقديسين الغير معروفين 

الرب يبارككم :new5:


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*

تم ترقية الوان العضوية و الألقاب
ربنا يبارك موهبتكم و يستخدمها لمجد اسمه
ما تحرموش المنتدى ما موهبتكم
سلام و نعمة


----------



## monlove (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*

انا بشكركم جدا جدا جدا
علي المحبة الغالية دي 
وبقترح علي كوبتك مان وماي روك اني التماجيد 
تعرض في الكنيسة  ودة بعد تقيم 
لو فعلا هي حلوة من غير مجاملة دة بالنسبة للتمجيد اللي كتبته 
ودة عن طريق يتم نشرها علي جميع انحاء المحافظات مثلا بقناه اغابي او اي فكرة تاني 
واتمني الفكرة تعجبكم بحيث  اني التمجيد يكون سبب نوال بركة 
وشكرا ليكم 
وسلام ونعمة


----------



## Moony34 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*

شكرا للمشاركات والمجاملات الرقيقة من جميع الأعضاء... حقيقي مش عارف أشكركم إزاي.


----------



## monlove (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*



monlove قال:


> انا بشكركم جدا جدا جدا
> علي المحبة الغالية دي
> وبقترح علي كوبتك مان وماي روك اني التماجيد
> تعرض في الكنيسة  ودة بعد تقيم
> ...



ردكم اية علي الاقتراح دة


----------



## Tabitha (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*



monlove قال:


> ودة عن طريق يتم نشرها علي جميع انحاء المحافظات مثلا بقناه اغابي او اي فكرة تاني
> واتمني الفكرة تعجبكم بحيث  اني التمجيد يكون سبب نوال بركة



طبعاً فكرة حلوة ... 

بالنسبة ان التماجيد توصل لقناة أغابي انا عن نفسي ماعرفش حد تبع القناة كنت ساعدت في الحكاية دي ...

ولكن متهيألي لو كل واحد فينا طبع التماجيد بتاعتكم ووصلها لكنيسته بكده التماجيد دي هاتطلع للنور وهاتبقى مع كل الناس .. 

انا هابدأ بنفسي (ده طبعا بعد إذن اخواتي  * ، Moony 34 ، monlove ، * 

أنا حوصل التماجيد دي للأب الكاهن بكنيستي .. 
ومنتظرة موافقتكم  .... ؟


----------



## monlove (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*



Anestas!a قال:


> طبعاً فكرة حلوة ...
> 
> بالنسبة ان التماجيد توصل لقناة أغابي انا عن نفسي ماعرفش حد تبع القناة كنت ساعدت في الحكاية دي ...
> 
> ...



بالتاكيد من غير ماتستاذني انا اتشرف اني هي تروح للكنيسة 
انتي ليكي حرية التصرف في تمجيد اللي انا كتبتة 
او اي حد مستعدج للخدمة دي يتفضل 
وشكرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*

مبروك للفائزين وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم .


----------



## Moony34 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفائزون بمسابقة اشعار في القديسين*



Anestas!a قال:


> طبعاً فكرة حلوة ...
> 
> بالنسبة ان التماجيد توصل لقناة أغابي انا عن نفسي ماعرفش حد تبع القناة كنت ساعدت في الحكاية دي ...
> 
> ...




إتفضلي يا أنستاسيا سواء إنتي أو أي حد عايز يطبع التماجيد ده يبقي سبب بركة طبعا


----------

